# parts for t/t manual release valve



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a 1999 Johnson 50 2-stroke. The engine slowly leaks down when trimmed up. I think the manual release valve is bad. If I pull it out will t/t fluid come out? Can I buy o-rings for it and what size? Thanks.


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

I think the motor is j50pleea


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Anytime I worked with hydraulics it got messy... :


Here's your part numbers, now you need to shop for best price.

http://www.crowleymarine.com/johnson-evinrude/parts/53493.cfm


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

So, I removed the valve and saw that the seal on the valve towards the rear was broken. This seal is the smallest of them in the valve assembly. I called my local marine shops and none of them had the seal. 

I went to Lowes Home store and started poking around the plumbing department. In the faucet/sink repair area I found a multipack of seals that looked suspiciously familiar. Took it home and wouldnt you know, one of them fit perfectly. Looks like a dead match. At $1.62 for the pack it was a good deal, considering the OMC version was $2.26. 

Everything works now...except that my rack steering is frozen. Its always something.


----------

